# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى أخر أخبار وتحديثات GSM News & Updates  SETOOL تحديث جديد v1.1101

## DARIFBS

*v1.1101*    - added lt15,mt15,r800 (and other semc models based on MSM8255) unlock using alternative security bypass.    check الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] post for all details.   procedure require internet access and paid.
 - added pnx4910-based phones support (ck15_txt_pro at the moment).   supported all standard operations, network unlock, as usual, will only work when s1 signature server will work.
 - fixed ancient bug with lg3g testpoint operations  :Wink:

----------

